# Tree Worker Killed in NH



## Ductape (Apr 30, 2012)

Be careful out there.

So young...... prayers to the young man's family.

Man Killed While Trimming Tree In Newbury - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire

NEWBURY, N.H. -- A 20-year-old man trimming a tree in Newbury was killed Saturday morning when part of the tree fell on him.
Newbury police said Cory Houston, Goffstown, was suspended from the top of a large pine tree when a portion of the tree fell toward him, fatally injuring him.
Police said they believe unpredictable winds might have caused the accident. 




Read more: Man Killed While Trimming Tree In Newbury - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR New Hampshire


----------



## NHlocal (May 2, 2012)

My sincerest condolences to the family and friends, a great tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ashevilletree (May 4, 2012)

*Terrible*

Wow, that sounds like an awful tragedy. I can't imagine what his family must be going thru right now,


----------

